# Spitz zulaufende Linien



## modstyle (28. Oktober 2003)

Hi !

Eine recht einfache und kurze Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in Photoshop Linien, die mit dem Pfadtool gemacht wurden spitz zulaufen zu lassen ? Also ich habe einen Pfad und in der Pfadpalette kann man diesen Pfad von einer vorher gewählten Zeichenspitze nachfahren lassen, so dass man dann eine geschwungene Linie oder was auch immer hat. Ich hätte aber gerne, dass diese  Linie an ihren jeweiligen Enden spitz ist . 
Ist es möglich das ganze mit einem Trick einfach zu lösen oder muss ich die Enden jeweils spitz radieren ?

Dies würde ich gerne wissen, da ich ein Comic-Bild gemalt habe und zwar mit Bleistift. Nach dem Scan und diversen Spielerein mit dem Kontrast usw. sehen die gemalten Linien immer noch nicht besonders gut aus und deswegen will ich diese mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nachzeichnen, es wäre jedoch sehr aufwendig dann auch noch bei jeder Linie die Enden mit dem Radiergummi  "anzuspitzen".
Falls einer eine bessere Idee hat diese Linien zu verbessern ohne sie nachzeichnen zu müssen, würde ich das natürlich sehr begrüßen !

Danke für eure Hilfe !


----------



## Mythos007 (28. Oktober 2003)

Wenn Du beim Nachzeichnen des Pfades [x] druck simulieren aktivierst,
kannst du die Linien spitz zulaufen lassen... ist allerdings immer noch 
eine Sissifuß arbeit die richtige Einstellung für den Werkzeugspitzendruck
einzustellen...


----------



## modstyle (29. Oktober 2003)

Hi !

Danke schonmal ! Wenn ich einmal die Werkzeugspitze korrekt eingestellt habe, weiss ich ja wie das, von daher ist es schon ein sehr guter Tipp.

MfG


----------

